# Assembling and Dissasembling an ES 4x4 without touching screws



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 8, 2009)

So a lot of people think that the only way to disassemble/assemble the ES 4x4 involves a screwdriver. This video shows how to do it without messing with the screws.


----------

